# sandusky river Walleye run 2015



## hawgcatcher (May 14, 2007)

Well from what I have seen the run has started in the sandusky river even though the spawn itself hasn't started I have seen numerous fish being carried away and pictures of others from another site I am involved with. Whether they were legal caught or not I do not know. I went down yesterday and had three fish on but didn't land any I could tell one was foul hooked for sure and the other two felt like they were either hooked in the mouth or close to it but got them close to being landed and lost them. I believe for the most part the fish that are being taken that 80 percent of them are jacks. Let me know if anyone has any other information or has caught anything as the weather warms I will be splitting time between here and the big water as soon as It's accessible by boat. Hope to here some good reports. Good luck fishing all.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

Nailed an 8 pounder out of the river between the two bridges. Saw serval big fish caught some snagged others nice mouth hooks.


----------



## cbutz (Aug 23, 2013)

Went twice last week Friday and I think Wensday and water was real murky and on high side water is suppose to be about average now maybe 3-6 inches high but clarity's improved last week I got a couple each day the biggest being a 27.5"


----------



## cbutz (Aug 23, 2013)

Need some warm weather to really kick it off


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

I went Sat and Sun and only saw 2 fish caught in the several hrs each day I was there. It seems they are only in a hole or 2 at the time being.


----------



## zoowelder (May 19, 2011)

Was down for a couple hours this morning....Only fish I seen caught was the ones the DNR was netting after they was done shocking.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

zoowelder said:


> Was down for a couple hours this morning....Only fish I seen caught was the ones the DNR was netting after they was done shocking.


wish I could have seen that, where were they shocking at?


----------



## zoowelder (May 19, 2011)

They was shocking in the area of the State Street bridge....seems to be the hot spot for them every year.


----------



## wetwork (Mar 10, 2013)

What township are you fishing in? I've only fished Fremont for
White Bass but would love to fish walleye while the ice is melting THX


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

wetwork said:


> What township are you fishing in? I've only fished Fremont for
> White Bass but would love to fish walleye while the ice is melting THX


Same place as you probably white bass at, just check regs as to how far North and south


----------



## Crg2 (Mar 14, 2014)

Heading up the 28th first time up hope to catch some eyes


----------



## Rmoran001 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm going up this weekend and dont know what to use for lure wise for the eyes anyone know what I should use.


----------



## celltech (Mar 25, 2015)

Rmoran001 said:


> I'm going up this weekend and dont know what to use for lure wise for the eyes anyone know what I should use.


I've heard floating jig heads with a twister jackass


----------



## zoowelder (May 19, 2011)

I would watch the fishing reports if you have a long drive and planning to fish the Sandusky River. It would seem that the last few days there is not many fish to be had. I thought today I would see more fish caught or snagged, I personally didn't see a single walleye landed in 6 hours of fishing. If the water temps start staying above 40 degrees I would suspect that some good quantities of fish will move in. (Just my 2 cents worth)


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

yep i did nothing in the am it was so dam low so i ended up going to the maumee and hell that was real bad . saw one tiny snagged fish. hell last week we had females in the sandusky. the sandusky seems to be much more ahead than the maumee right now. we just need some consistant warm weather and some higher water.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Thought walleye were "boring" tdl, ur spending to much time on the road, and its consistEnt!!!!


----------



## lyman68 (Mar 1, 2008)

Fished from 2 to 4pm today. Snagged three hooked a couple more and saw about fifteen other fish snagged and not one legal fish! Of course all fish released. The fish are there they just don't want to bite.


----------



## celltech (Mar 25, 2015)

lyman68 said:


> Fished from 2 to 4pm today. Snagged three hooked a couple more and saw about fifteen other fish snagged and not one legal fish! Of course all fish released. The fish are there they just don't want to bite.


Thanks for the update. I'm going to give it a shot this weekend never been there before but heard a lot about it. What do you recommend using?


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

celltech said:


> Thanks for the update. I'm going to give it a shot this weekend never been there before but heard a lot about it. What do you recommend using?


Jig, twister tail (white, chartreuse)......crystal ball


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

it was a nice day. i had nothing better to do. i usually snag way more in the sandusky, catch way more fish in the maumee but there was nothing at all up there that i saw. i actually was searching for another type of fish on the way there with no success so just kept driving to maumee. need the water to come up and push them behind the parks. besides theres tons of room to fish in the maumee, easy to jig floaters in the current


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

started fishing at 7:20 snagged first fish at 7:21, ended up snagging around 20, all but 1 was snagged on the head and only got 1 legal, oh well... better than being at work.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Just spent the morning in the rocks at Fremont, snagged 4, caught none. Seen a lot snagged and only a few legals. It's still slow.


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

was there too. i never saw a legal fish caught. snagged a few. need the water to get clean then it will be very very good


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I got skunked this morning. My buddy with snagged 4 and 1 legal. Medium size floaters on 3/8oz Orange twisters 24in leader


----------



## engine31usa (May 14, 2008)

Going to try, for first time, the Sandusky river today in Freemont. Coming from the south. Can anyone lead me to where you guys park at. Do plan on wading if that matters. Thanks.


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

engine31usa said:


> Going to try, for first time, the Sandusky river today in Freemont. Coming from the south. Can anyone lead me to where you guys park at. Do plan on wading if that matters. Thanks.



Right off of Hayes street.. After the intersection of bidwell and Hayes to your right is parking.. That's the first spot right before the bridge.. Or right after the bridge to the right also is the second spot.. Or the krogers parking lot


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Is this phase called the prespawn phase or the actual spawn phase? I'm assuming full spawn because of the lockjaw. Prespawn would mean they have the feed bag on?

I've been watching videos of walleye fishing elsewhere and they don't use the same techniques in river systems. Was wanting to travel and use the techniques I've seen vs the Carolina rig.


----------



## Angling (Feb 11, 2015)

Good question. I thought the females had lockjaw till post spawn. Then game on... Used to catch bunches without seeing a single female till post spawn. Carolina rig, whatever works, which is about anything you can put in front of them....


----------



## Northern Reb (Jan 3, 2012)

Have they moved down to the parks yet or still by the bridges?


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Legendary what techniques are you talking about?


----------



## speck662 (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi guys, first time going out there. Are most people using Carolina rigged weight then floating jig head? If not what other ways are there? Also is there certain colors tha work better. Thanks for the help


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

freshwaterexperience said:


> Legendary what techniques are you talking about?


Just a weighted jighead vs a Carolina rig. Nothing secretive. I was planning to bring the kayak and fish under and around the State Street bridge along the wall. Just drift the weighted jighead in the current. I'm not a big fan of Carolina rigging as it's a lot to setup once snagged vs just sizing the right weight jig head. With me in the yak, I don't have worry about a line of fishermen I hope and can have that area to myself.

The other techniques are trebled bsits and that's not allowed so those are out.


----------



## juicebox (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck in your kayak bro. Never seen that one before.


----------

